# Bose L1 system



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone here using the Bose systems? What are the subs like ?
Any info much appreciated.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't own one, but have a couple of friends who do. For a small group in a small venue, they are excellent. If you can afford it, the Bose "engine" (mixer) is a nice addition. The subs are seamless and give a nice tight bottom end. One friend uses the sub as a stand alone bass amp for some of her gigs.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I just found out these are non powered subs. I thought they where active thats why i was asking.Yes, the whole system is very expensive but i already own good p.a.gear. Will look into the Yorkville LS200P. Seems like a great little sub for our needs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I don't own one, but have a couple of friends who do. For a small group in a small venue, they are excellent. If you can afford it, the Bose "engine" (mixer) is a nice addition. The subs are seamless and give a nice tight bottom end. One friend uses the sub as a stand alone bass amp for some of her gigs.


What he said.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Also, how clear should a sub sound. Should it be just like a rumble sort of sound or should it be very clean and clear. My keyboard player has a Yorkville entry level YX10 series powered about 150 watts or so that we are using and it just does not have the clarity that i like.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rumble versus clean and clear seems to be a matter of taste. My taste is for clean and clear. The LS200P should be pretty clean, though I don't think I've used that particular model. Generally speaking, smaller drivers will give you a "tighter" bass. The key with subs is to set your crossover properly.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Inexpensive subs often struggle with low frequency punch and definition. The culprit can be an inefficient speaker/cabinet design or, more likely, the inability of the power supply to cope with the huge demands of a fast, low frequency transient.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

marcos said:


> Thanks for the info. I just found out these are non powered subs. I thought they where active thats why i was asking.Yes, the whole system is very expensive but i already own good p.a.gear. Will look into the Yorkville LS200P. Seems like a great little sub for our needs.


There's no replacement for displacement. Bose seems to market their stuff for convenience and easy to carry /set-up. The NY subway crowd maybe. And they're expensive if that isn't your thing.

They build small box that aren't naturally capable and then use electronics to compensate for a limited physical design. I used quite a few 802's










at Stampede Park for events. Never for music-oriented events, always for speaking events with BGM only. "No highs, no lows, must be ........."

I'd go for the excellent Yorkville product over Bose in a New York minute.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> ... I'd go for the excellent Yorkville product over Bose in a New York minute.


I haven't used the Yorkville portable line-array and don't know anyone who has, but if I was in the market, I would definitely check it out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Checked out the Bose system in L&M. The volume was quite low. I cranked it up and moved back thirty feet. The system seemed unable to project its energy that far. That was the end of my interest. A glorified hifi system.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I'd go for the excellent Yorkville product over Bose in a New York minute.


I checked out Yorkville's Paraline system in L&M. Expensive. Awesome. I was 1000% impressed. Brought in CD's from the truck -- everthing from Randy Stonehill's Rachel Delevoryas to Dream Theatre's New Year. Fantastic.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Bose L1 Model II with the Tonematch mixer/effects box. Good for a solo singer/songwriter thing, but when I play larger bars or loud pubs it doesn't always cut it. Been looking for a way to use the system, but add some Yorkville speakers when required. Must be a way to configure that...
FWIW using 2 subs is _much_ better, to answer the OP question.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Rules for Subwoofer placement and stacking - BillFitzmaurice.info

In-depth article on how to place subs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> I checked out Yorkville's Paraline system in L&M. Expensive. Awesome. I was 1000% impressed. Brought in CD's from the truck -- everthing from Randy Stonehill's Rachel Delevoryas to Dream Theatre's New Year. Fantastic.


Me too. I played an outdoor event with a pair of Paraline tops and subs. Spectacular throw and coverage. I was stunned by how good they were, and then I heard the price. At least the rental wasn't too expensive. But that they can do that in such a small box is impressive. I have a pair of Meyer UPA-1A's in my basement and they would work well in that environment too. But they're so heavy I'm not inclined to take them down when I can rent something like the Paralines. 

I also played a hall that had a set of those big Yorkville Unities with the Danley-licensed manifold horns and they were great but really big. I can't imagine a situation where the Paralines wouldn't work.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

boomer said:


> I have a Bose L1 Model II with the Tonematch mixer/effects box. Good for a solo singer/songwriter thing, but when I play larger bars or loud pubs it doesn't always cut it. Been looking for a way to use the system, but add some Yorkville speakers when required. Must be a way to configure that...
> FWIW using 2 subs is _much_ better, to answer the OP question.


A friend of mine "got by" for a time with a Bose L1 with 2 subs on stage right and a Line6 DSP (whatever it's called) on the other side. He has since traded up to the new Bose Line Array with matching subs and can't say enough about how good a job it's doing. Verrrrrrrrry pricey though.


----------

